# winxp bootmanager und treiber problem



## Z-r0 (15. Juni 2002)

hi

Ich habe winxp auf ne extra partition installiert aber beim booten wird mir jetzt 2 mal winxp zur auswahl angezeigt (und win2k). Wie krieg ich ein winxp weg? 

ach und muss ich alle treiber extra neustinstallieren? 
weil ich hab mal testweise mein winamp angeschmissen und wollte musik hören aber da kam nen fehler, ebenfalls kam ein fehler beim wmp.
Außerdem funktioniert mein inet nicht... will per dfü reingehen und hab es genauso gemacht, wie unter win2k nur der sagt mir immer, dass mein benutztername falsch ist , welcher aber unter 2000 einwandfrei funktioniert 

ausserdem wollte ich noch wissen, ob man sonst was bei winxp ausstellen muss/bzw sollte (wie internetfirewall oder mausbeschleunigung) und wo das geht.


----------



## Thimo Grauerholz (15. Juni 2002)

1) findest du in der boot.ini in deinem Hauptverzeichnis deiner Festplatte.

2) nein, wieso? wird ein Gerätefehler oder derart angezeigt unter systemsteuerung - system - hardware - geräte-manager ?

3) klicke mal auf der linken seite in der systemsteuerung auf "zur klassischen Ansicht wechseln" 

Die Verbindungsfirewall kannst du unter deiner DFÜ an oder aus stellen, systemsteuerung - netzwerkverbindungen, rechte maustaste auf deine Verbindung - eigenschaften --> dort unter "Sicherheit" findest es.


----------



## Z-r0 (15. Juni 2002)

hm.. finde keine boot.ini 

ach und wo kann ich zwischen den themen wechseln und einstellen, wie due buttons unten in der taskleiste aussehen? weil bei mir sehen die nicht so rund aus sondern so normal, wie in win98 und so...


----------



## Thimo Grauerholz (15. Juni 2002)

hi,

bist du neu?
festplatte c öffnen mit explorer, erweitert - ordneroptionen - ansicht "Geschützte systemdateien ausblenden" hacken weg - "versteckte Dateien und Ordner" - alle dateien und ordner anzeigen anklicken.

dann findest du im root auch eine boot.ini

-

das theme kannst du rechte maustaste auf deinen desktop - eigenschaften - dort wechselst du zwischen den designs.


----------



## Z-r0 (15. Juni 2002)

arg ich nubi! 
hab garnicht drann gedacht *g*

danke


----------

